# Food Safety News - 02/10/2022 Majority say food hygiene rating display should be mandatory in England



## daveomak.fs (Feb 10, 2022)

*Majority say food hygiene rating display should be mandatory in England*
By Joe Whitworth on Feb 10, 2022 12:05 am
Almost all respondents to a survey think that businesses should be required by law to display their food hygiene ratings, according to a recent report. The Food Hygiene Rating Scheme (FHRS), run by the Food Standards Agency (FSA) and local authorities, provides information on standards of hygiene in businesses during an inspection. Outlets are given... Continue Reading


*FDA addresses enforcement of ban on pesticide chemical chlorpyrifos*
By News Desk on Feb 10, 2022 12:04 am
The U.S. Food and Drug Administration has released a guidance document titled Questions and Answers Regarding Channels of Trade Policy for Human Food Commodities with Chlorpyrifos Residues: Guidance for Industry.  Chlorpyrifos was patented in 1966 by Dow Chemical Company. It is used to combat insects and worms. It is considered moderately hazardous to humans by the World... Continue Reading


*Project targets reduction of Campylobacter on chicken meat*
By News Desk on Feb 10, 2022 12:03 am
Danish researchers are part of a project that is going to develop and test ways of producing chicken meat with lower levels of Campylobacter. Chicken is one of the main food sources of Campylobacter infections in Denmark and Europe. Illness affects about 4,500 Danes each year. However, many cases are never reported and researchers believe... Continue Reading


*First avian flu case of 2022 strikes Indiana’s commercial turkeys again*
By Dan Flynn on Feb 10, 2022 12:01 am
Bird flu can strike twice. A commercial turkey flock in Dubois County, Indiana, last struck by highly pathogenic avian influenza (HPAI) in 2016,  is again infected as the disease returns to America.. The USDA’s Animal and Plant Health Inspection Service (APHIS) confirms the presence of highly pathogenic avian influenza (HPAI) in a commercial turkey flock... Continue Reading


*IAFP asks for participants in demographics survey; deadline Feb. 10*
By News Desk on Feb 09, 2022 02:01 pm
The International Association for Food Protection Diversity, Equity, and Inclusion (IAFP DEI) Council is asking for IAFP members to participate in a demographics survey to fulfill their mission. The mission of this council is to advise and lead IAFP in implementing and promoting equitable practices while fostering a culture of inclusivity for all members.  According... Continue Reading


----------

